# Pot bellied doe...



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has any ideas on this. I have a doe that has a litter of pups, for the past week she has been getting increasingly pot bellied. She has also lost a great deal of condition and muscle mass particularly down her spine. At first I thought it might be a case of pyometra, but there is no discharge and she has maintained an appetite and it seems to be taking a slower course than pyometra would.

I examined her very closely today and found that there seems to be a mass in her abdomen that is quite solid feeling. Also, her poops have taken on a very strange appearance. They have the same color and consistency of dry wheat pasta (very hard), and she seems to be having some difficulty passing them.

I think perhaps this may be an intestinal blockage?

I've separated her from her litter, they are just shy of 3 weeks and I think they will do okay. But I'm out of ideas for how to go about treating her.

She was in gorgeous shape just before breeding:









And here is the poor girl today:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

could be some sort of trumor/cancer.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

It could be intestinal blockage or tumour. Maybe take her to the vet?
One of my old buck looks like that and it turns out to be a very large tumour (that cannot be operate out).


----------

